# Anyone interested in a meetup in the Albany, NY area?



## Irishpub3 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi all... I'm wondering if there are some members in the NY area interested in getting together for a photo meet-up?   I'm thinking anything within a 100 mile radius of Albany, NY is do-able... ??


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Oct 11, 2006)

Sure I would meet up... <rolling eyes>...LOL


----------



## trolleycar (Nov 7, 2006)

Count me in . what do you like to shot photos of ?  I live in of the bedroom villages of Kingston, NY


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 8, 2006)

Trolleycar you wanna go shoot some trains?...LOL


----------



## trolleycar (Nov 21, 2006)

Orgnoi1 train, planes, boats, buildings, mountains, Bridges (but that can be a little riske at this time in history. ) How about the New York State barge Canal.  I am open to just about anything


----------



## digital flower (Nov 22, 2006)

You aren't going to bring that gun you are holding in your avatar, are you?


----------



## Orgnoi1 (Nov 23, 2006)

LOL that was a BB gun when we were at camp... and she was bored... heh


----------



## Irishpub3 (Nov 29, 2006)

I might LOL  



			
				digital flower said:
			
		

> You aren't going to bring that gun you are holding in your avatar, are you?


----------



## digital flower (Dec 2, 2006)

I am not too far from Albany. A nice ride up scenic Route 8. Have you decided on a time frame? Spring sounds good to me.


----------



## Irishpub3 (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds good to me!  Weather allowing, maybe we can shoot for late late March, early April?  Plan a more specific date as the time gets closer...  probably a Saturday or Sunday would be best...


----------



## TimApNy (Feb 12, 2007)

I like in Averill Park, I'll try to keep track of this and if things work out I can join in. 

Tim


----------



## Irishpub3 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sounds good!  The more the merrier    Nice to meet you Tim =)


----------

